# E6750 Overclock Help?



## i.indeed (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I recently started overclocking my CPU and have been somewhat pleased with my results. However, I am completely novice in the overclocking subject and I keep reading that my processor is capable of so much more in terms of OC'ing. Right now I have it overclocked to 3.14GHz from its stock 2.66, which isn't much of an OC. I have not changed any other settings besides the frontside bus (from 333 to 393), and the CPU seems to be stable and runs at 30°C while overclocked. I was just wondering if there is a a way I can get a higher overclock? For example, changing the voltages, etc?

Specs: Gigabyte P35-DS3L Motherboard, 6GB Corsair DDR2 800 MHz (PC2-6400) RAM, EVGA GTX 275 896MB, Intel Core2Duo E6750 @ 3.14GHz, Vista Home Pemium 64bit

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

If you have any questions after reading the sticky post back and i will answer to the best of my ability.


----------



## i.indeed (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay, so should I just post my specs in this thread?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

i.indeed said:


> Okay, so should I just post my specs in this thread?


Is that not your specs in the first post? The only thing missing from it is what psu are you using?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Also what cpu cooler are you using and case with the number of fans and which direction. Proper cooling is very important when OCing.


----------



## i.indeed (Apr 4, 2010)

Alright, my PSU is an OCZ 650 watt, but I forgot the details of my CPU fan other than that it isn't stock and is a Zalman. By the way, this is a self built computer. Here is a picture of my BIOS if needed:










So now that I have submitted my system specs, what do I do? I have my processor back down at stock now just in case I did something wrong so that I have a fresh start.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You have the right idea about OCing. You need to set you PCI express freq to 100mhz. Turn the SPD off and manually set your ram timings and speed. I wouldn't recommend OCing the ram. Its suppose to be at 800mhz and you have it at 943. Your going to need better ram if you want to OC more. Seeing as how you are just shy of a 400mhz fsb go ahead and give 400mhz a try. Set the ram manually so it shows up as 800mhz. Then set your timings and voltage to manufactures recommended.

Is 8x the highest multiplier? After you set all this down load OCCT and prime 95. Run OCCT linpack. This generates ALOT of heat. So watch the temps. If you can pass a linpack run for an hour with zero issues id consider it a success but if you want to be certain run prime for about 7 hours. Did you manually set those voltages at the bottom?

If so keep them at their bare minimum.


----------



## i.indeed (Apr 4, 2010)

Alright, now I have it up to 3.60GHz and it seems pretty stable. However, when I run Prime95, after an hour it gives me a fatal error that says something about rounding should be 0.4 and is 0.5. Is this related to the memory? Also I haven't changed any memory setting besides the SPD. Should I change my memory timings, and if so, how do I change them?


----------



## i.indeed (Apr 4, 2010)

By the way, the voltage is 1.46520.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

If your getting rounding errors than its probably the cpu causing this. You need to back your OC off a little. Those chips are not known for very high speeds. 1.4 vcore is pretty high. Id back that off personally. There will not be much of a difference between say 3.6 and 3.4 ghz, but that vcore is pretty dangerous. Your chip will not last that long.

What do you have the fsb at now?

Where the SPD part is switch that from auto to manual and input the values manually.


----------

